# humidity control



## djsmokey (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone know of any cheap and easy way to get the humidity to 70 from 35


----------



## pussum (Jan 9, 2007)

get a dehumidifier (sp?).


----------



## djsmokey (Jan 9, 2007)

their  not really cheap


----------



## Bubby (Jan 25, 2007)

What's making it 70 in the first place?
I would suggest increasing the air inflow (unless of course the air inflow is also 70 humidity).
If you give more details, it'd be easier to suggest cheap solutions.


----------

